# Pagan Online



## Kinorenegade (17. Januar 2019)

Hi,

Ich bin zum Trial / Beta für Pagan Online ausgewählt worden und kann
Noch zwei extra Keys vergeben. Der Test startet schon morgen und geht bis Montag.
Die ersten beiden die sich melden bekommen einen von mir.


----------

